# Can't delete .dll files "open in windows explorer"



## wwcc (Jan 18, 2013)

I am running Windows 7 Home Premium on an Acer Aspire On 722-C62KK.

I wasn't thinking :facepalm: and instead of uninstalling Egistec Shredder (preloaded crap, thanks acer) I tried to delete the whole folder "Egistec Shredder" in Program Files (x86) :banghead: . It deleted all the key components and applications, installers, and uninstallers. Now under the 'Egistec shredder' folder, I'm left with one folder called 'x64' and then in that folder 3 .dll files that cannot be deleted because "they are open in windows explorer. I have tried everything! Shredder does not show up in the Control panel uninstall programs window anymore, probably because I deleted most of it. I have tried exiting out of windows explorer and using a different explorer, still won't let me delete. I've tried deleting in safe mode, still won't delete. I tried to download the entire program again, and it said the existing program on your computer is preventing from downloading it again. I'm at my wits end! HELP!


----------



## richskie (Jan 17, 2013)

You could try de-registering the dlls.

_regsvr32 -u <path>\<filename>.dll_


----------

